# Metal Aquarium Stand Weight Capacity Question



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Hopefully this isn't a silly question....But will a 36x12 metal aquarium stand hold the weight of any aquarium with that dimension, regardless if it is a 35 or 45 gallon tank?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

If you're taking about the welded wrought iron stand then YES!!!!!


----------



## Sotty (Aug 31, 2012)

Agree with above. Just inspect stand for cracked welds or if the stand has been bent. The metal stands are extremely strong as long as they are in good condition.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

I Was askin the same thing. Got one of them metal stands that hold two 20L Tanks. The thing only weighs like 16 pounds or something. Im going to run a test and fill up both tanks when they are empty (only 20$ a piece), that way nothing goes wrong when its full of like 60$ in substrate and plants and livestock and crap :O


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

GraphicGr8s said:


> If you're taking about the welded wrought iron stand then YES!!!!!


Steel. They haven't been wrought iron for a long time. 
Way back in olden days, fish shops bought stands from the local iron fabricator as shipping empty steel stands was silly.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

sweet....im a little concerned about putting my 90 gallon on one of those metal stands (48x18) unsure of the pressure being on those 4 legs....anyone have experience?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Steel. They haven't been wrought iron for a long time.
> Way back in olden days, fish shops bought stands from the local iron fabricator as shipping empty steel stands was silly.


They are still called "wrought" iron though they are made of mild steel. 

Wrought iron is no longer produced on a commercial scale. Many products described as wrought iron, such as guard rails, garden furniture and gates, are made of mild steel. They retain that description because they are wrought (worked) by hand.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Gafi said:


> sweet....im a little concerned about putting my 90 gallon on one of those metal stands (48x18) unsure of the pressure being on those 4 legs....anyone have experience?


You should have no problem at all with it. I've got a 20L on the bottom and a 29 on top. A 55 (Metaframe slate bottom) on top and a 45 on bottom. A 55 (Metaframe slate bottom) on top and a 20L on bottom. A 75 on top and a 40B on bottom. They are much, much stronger than any wood stand if in good condition.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> You should have no problem at all with it. I've got a 20L on the bottom and a 29 on top. A 55 (Metaframe slate bottom) on top and a 45 on bottom. A 55 (Metaframe slate bottom) on top and a 20L on bottom. A 75 on top and a 40B on bottom. They are much, much stronger than any wood stand if in good condition.


Now to the tanks need to rest alongside the outer aspect of the metal frame (Glass tanks). Like you cant throw a 20 gal long 30x12, on a 36x12 metal frame can you? I was under the impression that all edges of the tank need to be resting on the surface of the stand....correct me if I am wrong though


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Gafi said:


> Now to the tanks need to rest alongside the outer aspect of the metal frame (Glass tanks). Like you cant throw a 20 gal long 30x12, on a 36x12 metal frame can you? I was under the impression that all edges of the tank need to be resting on the surface of the stand....correct me if I am wrong though


Cut a sheet of 1/2 plywood 36x12" and set it on the stand. I use 1/2" fly screen trim around the edges of the plywood to clean-up the look. I like Rustoleum's "Painters Choice" paint on wood that evan get wet. The nice thing is you'll have a 6x12" shelf type space next to your tank.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Gafi said:


> Now to the tanks need to rest alongside the outer aspect of the metal frame (Glass tanks). Like you cant throw a 20 gal long 30x12, on a 36x12 metal frame can you? I was under the impression that all edges of the tank need to be resting on the surface of the stand....correct me if I am wrong though


That's how my 20L is on the bottom of the 55. I've also had 2 20H on the bottom of my 55 in the fish room outside. They ran off the front and back of the stand they can't run long way because they are about 1/2" longer than the stand. You can do it, but should you? If it were a tank in my house I'd put a sheet of plywood under it. Then you have a little shelf on each side. By little I mean 3" on each side. Enough for food etc.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

and I guess the Theory is the plywood disperses the weight?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Gafi said:


> and I guess the Theory is the plywood disperses the weight?


Nope. It makes me feel better and I get a little shelf. Plus if I happen to accidentally, without realizing it slide the tank it gives me a margin of error so the tank won't slide off the little rim of the stand. Even that though is probably more of a placebo.

Like I said I've got a 20L below a 55 with no plywood.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

I guess the issue for me was basically seeing the 4 legs supporting 1000+ lbs....just seemed....i dunno unsafe for me...but if people have used them and they say they are strong. I would have no issues putting a 55gal and lower on one....just leary of the bigger tanks I guess


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The tanks are safe, but the floor could get some dents. I would put something under the feet to spread the weight a bit. Could crack a tile floor, dent a hardwood floor or linoleum.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Gafi said:


> I guess the issue for me was basically seeing the 4 legs supporting 1000+ lbs....just seemed....i dunno unsafe for me...but if people have used them and they say they are strong. I would have no issues putting a 55gal and lower on one....just leary of the bigger tanks I guess


If the legs were just flat steel I'd agree with you but it's steel angle. Add to that the bottom has a shelf which is really there to keep the legs from splaying.

You've only got 250# on each leg though.

As an aside, I've got a 75 on a metal stand. In my last house I had a 90 (built into the wall) on a metal stand. Had to leave it when we sold the house. Miss that tank.

PS hope you took the other post in the jesting manner I meant.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh yeah i totally did haha . It would be actually sitting on a cement floor....the issue is finding a nice wood stand that is affordable....in the meantime i might use the metal one to get the tank started....what are you thoughts on emptying the tank of water right down to the substrate level to move the tank onto a new stand?


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh yeah i totally did haha . It would be actually sitting on a cement floor....the issue is finding a nice wood stand that is affordable....in the meantime i might use the metal one to get the tank started....what are you thoughts on emptying the tank of water right down to the substrate level to move the tank onto a new stand?


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Opps double post


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

If you have enough people to move it sure. I personally don't care for cabinet style wood stands. I love the metal ones and am looking for one more for another 55 I have. I do use wood racks for my breeder tanks since they're 22 breeder tanks I have stacked four high. I was going to build metal ones but wood was faster for me.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

It will be a show tank in my living room, so perhaps you can share some pictures of how you decorated/enhanced the look of the metal frame


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Gafi said:


> It will be a show tank in my living room, so perhaps you can share some pictures of how you decorated/enhanced the look of the metal frame


I didn't do anything to the stand except a good coat of black paint. Flat black. I like the look. My wife likes it. My dog doesn't really care.

If you wanted to dress it to look like a cabinet you could just skin it with 1/2" plywood. I wouldn't actually screw to the metal just a facade.


----------

